# System-wide EQ - Realtek Built-In Sound Card



## 31Orcas (Mar 29, 2010)

So, I've been looking for a system-wide equalizer for my computer for quite some time. I've clocked in over a week of 7 hour Googling sessions looking for a working system-wide EQ, and so far, no luck. :mooooh:

I have a Realtek soundcard running the AC-97 driver, and other people have tried on sites such as Yahoo! Answers, looking for something very similar as well, and the only reply they get is "It's no big deal, just get a pair of headphones that sound good", or other not very concerned answers that would make any sound system fanatic insane. If they are concerned, they too can't find anything.

I'm hoping someone here can help me in my quest for a equalizer that will fix the sound of everything from YouTube to Portal.

I can't just go and get a physical EQ because we just spent a ludicrous amount of money (compared to our budget).

My old receiver, a JVC RX-307, recently fried (last night), and I'll admit it, I shed a couple tears (no joke).

This morning, I went to go buy a new used receiver, an Onkyo TX SV-535. The guy selling it had a German accent and resembled Albert Einstein in a way, however, he was very reluctant to sell it to me. He said $60, but we only had $40, and he said $45, we said we only have $40, and after a bit of begging he said "Fine," and murmured to himself, "pfft, cheap money". I don't blame him though, after seeing the original price tag of this Onkyo (~$500-$600!!!:yikes. He had other Hi-Fi equipment including a very nice Pioneer reciever selling for $100, claiming to be $1200 original. I don't see why he could've upped the price on the other equipment. It had all five surround channels bridged, very loud and powerful, but settling with the Onkyo isn't exactly something I'd regret.

I've yet to truly test it out, but before I do, I'd like to fix a problem. My computer doesn't put out too much bass from the soundcard, and my JVC had a Phono input with brownian frequency response across the entire sound spectrum. I had my computer plugged into that input. This gave a nice thunderous sound. However, my new Onkyo has identical CD and Phono inputs, and neither give roaring bass, and I'd be crushed if I have to go any longer without it.

So I apologize if I put too much effort into describing why I have this problem.

So, does anyone know any tips or tricks to boost bass output on the computer? I've tried numerous EQ programs, but none of them work. The built-in EQ on the soundcard has no effect on the sound whatsoever. When I adjust it, the sound doesn't change one bit. I can't figure out what's wrong.

If any of you know of any soundcard drivers that would work with a Realtek HD Audio built-in soundcard or a nice system-wide equalizer, then please help me out.

I feel like I've hit a brick wall. After days of looking, no solutions to a working system wide EQ.

Any help is appreciated, and thank you for your time :bigsmile:.


----------



## 31Orcas (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone know any good equalizer software? Any help is appreciated : ).


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Billy, I'm not familiar with this stuff, but I have Turtle Beach Montego DDL working in my computer. It is an old dell dimension 3000 desktop (only 256MB RAM and XP) The equalizer works on any audio I send to my receiver via 44khz optical.


----------



## 31Orcas (Mar 29, 2010)

I thought about getting a soundcard, but my mom doesn't want me messing with my computer too much : /. 

Has anyone tried Graphic Equalizer Studio? The demo version eliminates the feature to use the equalizer on the soundcard output : /.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would check to make sure you have the most recent drivers installed for your sound card and double check that the EQ settings are enabled. Your sound card may also have a headphone out and a line output have you tried using the other output and see if the EQ works?


----------



## 31Orcas (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm running a makeshift 1.1 sound system, with the two Cerwin Vegas running as the center channel, and a subwoofer channel to a passive subwoofer. The receiver thinks that they are left and right channels. As much as I'd like to have a 5.1 receiver, it's only a 5 channel receiver : (. It was a risky amount of money, as we almost spent what we don't have on it.

Anyway, I have the AC-97 driver from Realtek. Almost everybody who has Realtek and Vista or 7 seems to be very unsatisfied. Realtek's audio drivers are as glitchy and messed up as a Windows 95. It's a built-in soundcard. 7.1 channel audio, I have it in 5.1 mode with the fronts and rears unconnected.

It comes with an equalizer, however it has no audible affect : /.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have space for another sound card? ebay is a great place to find cheap used cards The Soundblaster Audigy is a great inexpensive card.


----------



## 31Orcas (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not that good with bidding on eBay. I rarely win, and most things end up being very close the original price there. I think I'd be better off with Craigslist, but still, my mom said she'd rather get me a physical EQ (I saw several at the swap meet) to save any risk of screwing up my audio drivers permanently. Although I'm very computer savvy, I'm clumsy and forgetful, and when we go back to the swap meet on the 5th of September, I'm sure I could find a decent physical EQ for under $20.

But I feel very very very anxious and I've been doing nothing but trying to get an EQ working since yesterday when I bought the receiver. I want to have a software EQ in case I don't find a physical one.


----------



## 31Orcas (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone able to get Graphic Equalizer Studio working? Anyone? Please, I think I'm going crazy!


----------



## 31Orcas (Mar 29, 2010)

Instead I think I'll try to program a graphic equalizer in Microsoft C# with the Bass API. Anyone know anything about it? Any tips? Anything?


----------



## 31Orcas (Mar 29, 2010)

Never mind. That didn't work. The equalizer can only go down to 80 Hz : /.

So, what can I do to boost the bass output of my soundcard with accuracy? Thanks in advance : ).


----------

